# Maybe Controversial ?



## Shadow Bass (Jul 27, 2015)

***********************************


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have thought about it ; but don't keep any large predatory fish..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've seen them in the club (easy bap), they are pretty big. I don't keep any monster fish and I'm too lazy to dice them. I think cherry or ghost shrimp would be a better size for my fish, but its all I can do to keep them alive.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Well if you're a monster fish keeper then I don't see why not. Some fish only eat live foods.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

If you are keeping the really big guys you need big food. I personally won't have anything that has to have live foods. I have had experience in the past with feeding live and it's just a lot of work if you are setup to grow or have a reliable source (s).


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's a pretty good idea, actually.

Hmmm... I wonder if the self-fertilizing power ( and fecundity! ) of the Marmokreb could be spliced in to other crays? That could be a good way to feed some people.


----------

